# Gloves



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/4043957651.html

I don't need any so I pass the ad on to you.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm from Hawaii.
Then I came to Oregon. 

I never seen a taper wear gloves before in my life until then. 

But now, we have people who think metal stud framers should wear gloves.
That kind of irks me.


----------

